# Topics > Unmanned vehicles > Unmanned aerial vehicles, drones, pilotless vehicles >  Distributed Flight Array, modular robots that self-assemble, coordinate, flight, Institute for Dynamic Systems and Control, Zurich, Switzerland

## Airicist

Developer - Institute for Dynamic Systems and Control

Raffaello D'Andrea

----------


## Airicist

The Distributed Flight Array 

 Uploaded on Sep 10, 2009




> A short video which introduces the Distributed Flight Array (DFA) which is being developed at ETH Zurich. This multi-rotor vehicle consists of autonomous single-rotor modules that are able to drive, dock with its peers, and fly in a coordinated fashion. These modules are organized as distributed computational units with minimal sensory input. Experimental demonstrations in docking, driving, and flying have proven its feasibility as a research platform for investigating techniques in distributed estimation and control. The work shown here was completed by the 2008/9 AYIM class 
> 
> Researchers:
> Raymond Oung and Raffaello D'Andrea
> Institute for Dynamic Systems and Control (IDSC), ETH Zurich, Switzerland 
> Location:
> ETH Zurich
> 
> Acknowledgments:
> This research was funded in part by the Swiss National Science Foundation (SNSF).

----------


## Airicist

The Distributed Flight Array: Summary 

 Published on Jun 11, 2013




> The Distributed Flight Array is a modular robotic vehicle consisting of multiple autonomous single-rotor units that are able to drive, dock with its peers, and coordinate with one another in order to drive and fly together. For more information, visit:
> "The Distributed Flight Array: Modular robots that self-assemble, coordinate and take flight"
> 
> by Raymond Oung
> June 12, 2013

----------

